# Better to introduce male or female puppy?



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

In our house we have a 1 year old girl (flo) and she is spoilt rotton, and the centre of attention, i am thinking of getting another pup, and would ideally like another little girl cockapoo. Was just wondering if anyone knew if two girls would get on less well then a girl and a boy?
thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i have 4 girls, 2 sets of half sisters, my 2 eldist are the ants to my to youngest. 

they all have their moments but iv never had any real problems. but then the same can be said for boys and girls together. 

hope you find the right pup for you and flo


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks, I think i will go for another girl, i'd love a chocolate coloured one, or a ginger one


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've already got a boy and getting a girl as i did nt want there to be any chance of an alpha male thing starting . You just dont want to make a mistake when everything seems great with your dog .. I've been toying with getting another for 18 months now and hoping they would get on was the only thing stopping me but taken the plunge now so fingers crossed ... I've seen a few red pups recently .. topmac cockapoo .. often have a picture of one on their home page that looks lovely x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

aw I just spent an hour looking at all the photos on that site, Im looking at getting my pup in january, but theres a little of golden girl available in my local town available the middle ofdecember im very tempted too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

go on you know you want to x x x x x


----------

